# Friday Pics



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Found these digging through an old box of pics last night!


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)




----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

A few pictures of Lilly. Since she was born I haven't had much of a chance to fish yet, so until then yall get baby pictures haha.

Shes 8 weeks old and starting to smile and be more aware.


----------



## Reel Hooker (Oct 14, 2009)

Vintage Astrodome seats for the shop


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

My 26 and 29 year olds at Christmas Eve service at RPC


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

My momma 1947 Harding College picture


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

Some from the deer lease and my favorite Christmas present


----------



## Charlie Brown (May 17, 2007)

For all you miller drinkers. They are back from the ol school.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Christmas card from my oldest daughter.
Brody's Christmas present.


----------



## Jereme30 (Jul 20, 2012)

Smoked Christmas Bird!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Some pics my FIL sent me from out near Terlingua...


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

son and I cooking

cool 1965 fj45 truck im working on

my deer this year with open sights (35 rem)

a pic of some of our girls at cabo... just because

news interview at toyrun2013

fireworks off the bow of our boat toyrun2013 (won best overall)


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

A few from a recent trip near home! Baker


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

Harbormaster said:


> Found these digging through an old box of pics last night!


well i see Txpalerider, but is that dylan in that last picture?


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Unbelievable pics. everyone.Keep-um coming please!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

marshhunter said:


> well i see Txpalerider, but is that dylan in that last picture?


Yep! How you been?

Various other oldies I found


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

-Venison roast with veggies

-A pic of how I found my Christmas Day buck after I tracked him for 20 yards...


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

more pics because im bored stuck at work

wife and sister enjoying the sunset on the boat
sign I made
Remi in a sink
Antlers ok river
running out to gig
gigging green
sunset


----------



## Lyssy (Sep 8, 2010)

Halloween


















Not a very happy girl for 50's day


















My wife loved me for this one.


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

The boss and his new ride !
My son
Rotate please ...lol


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

okmajek said:


> The boss and his new ride !
> My son
> Rotate please ...lol


here ya go


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

Harbormaster said:


> Yep! How you been?
> 
> Various other oldies I found


been good!! living the life, hunting as much as possible!! and ready for crawfish season!!


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

My very first hog last weekend!
Two of my loves at lunch 
Though this was funny....


----------



## Bayduck (May 22, 2004)

*1st Trophy*

Taken before Thanksgiving


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

Playing with their new Ken doll they got for Christmas. 









My new asskicking boot!









Been sitting there for some time









Clam in my saltwater 125g tank. The size of a Nerf football. 









Sent from my iPhone 5.3 using Tapatalk 2.1


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

the view outside my window this am.........green to first person who knows where i am.



and the temp last night.


----------



## JMILLER6263 (May 31, 2012)

private lake near Garrison, TX


----------



## JMILLER6263 (May 31, 2012)

My son and I at the Toyota Classic...this was his first time in a boat. He just turned two and I cant keep him out of one.


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

JMILLER6263 said:


> private lake near Garrison, TX


 I used to live in Garrison of CR283


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*You did not think for a minute I would let 2cool go hungry ??*

Its been a challenge in my Moms, no cooking kinda kitchen... Improvising well.

Fillet Au Poivre

Stuffed Spagetti Squash

Venison Stew

Polish Wegilla ( meatless Dinner) Christmas Eve

Goose n Pecan Wild Rice Stuffed - stay tuned for Goose Gumbo :dance:

Polish Heaven - Farmers Cheese Pierogies

Cappy Dogs - I did not cook these - lol

Rolling Stream Vermont Water ---


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Somerville White Bassin

The last year my girls could swim together for the Cypress Creek Barracudas

Lucys Bayou Springtime crappie

Lake Raven sunrise

Sea Isle 2 man limits

Terra Mar bote ramp flounder

Saturday nights at The Crab Trap Restaurant in Sargent


----------



## JayTray (Jan 8, 2011)

Red River NM?



carryyourbooks said:


> the view outside my window this am.........green to first person who knows where i am.
> 
> 
> 
> and the temp last night.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Hope Everyone had a great Christmas.. Here are some non food pics...lol

Klever's present

Nephews Church Pageant

Before n After 2 days Heat wave 

I could not last Roux for the GOOSE GUMBO....


----------



## the waterman (May 26, 2005)

carryyourbooks said:


> the view outside my window this am.........green to first person who knows where i am.
> 
> 
> 
> and the temp last night.


Angel Fire NM??

I have a nephew we talked to last night that is up there and said it was supposed to get to -7 and the pics of their condo/cabin/lodge from the inside looked somewhat like that


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

:biggrin:

Lake Limestone

Hammerhead at night on Stetson Rock


----------



## CulturedHick (Jun 11, 2011)

Trying to show the guys at the deer lease there is better beer than Coors Light!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Classic....Dangling hellbender while holding hands out on the lake!


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Hope everybody knows what this fine piece of glass is used for


----------



## JMILLER6263 (May 31, 2012)

Bigj said:


> I used to live in Garrison of CR283


Soil Conservation Service Site Reservoir #5....this one is off 95


----------



## Lyssy (Sep 8, 2010)

Nwilkins said:


> Hope everybody knows what this fine piece of glass is used for


Your missing the wooden peg that screwed into the bottom of it that was stuck inside of a 4x4 or 4x6 can't remember exactly what size.


----------



## Lyssy (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

One of Dixies boyfriends from down the creek at 0300! Scare the heck out of me! :biggrin:

Couple of Dixies chicks :smile:


:smile:


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Goose Gumbo*

Its Done.. Simma all day on stock then a few hrs on the Bo..

After I cook my 2cool Stuffed Flounda for my Nephews, I think Im going to take the rest of the year off...lol

Happy New Year 2014 Everyone !:dance:

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=7135265#post7135265


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

JayTray said:


> Red River NM?


No sir.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Ya think?









Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

the waterman said:


> Angel Fire NM??
> 
> I have a nephew we talked to last night that is up there and said it was supposed to get to -7 and the pics of their condo/cabin/lodge from the inside looked somewhat like that


Think cheap.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Ruidosa


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

FREON said:


> Ruidosa


Bless you!


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

They bend the big ones too.


----------



## LDS (Jul 25, 2007)

carryyourbooks said:


> Think cheap.


Missouri


----------



## 8seconds (Sep 20, 2005)

Christmas present from my Niece and her new Husband. I don't think it'll last long -


----------



## cabolew (Aug 12, 2005)

Was in Vegas last weekend. Went to western rim of grand canyon and also to mount charleston


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

LouieB said:


> They bend the big ones too.


Dam?


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Harbormaster said:


> Dam?


 I'm sure they said that and a lot more...:rotfl:


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Classic....Dangling hellbender while holding hands out on the lake!


 Brokeback Bassin!!!  :ac550:


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

FREON said:


> Brokeback Bassin!!!  :ac550:


Bowlers!


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

*I thought I'd see lots of Christmas pics today. I'll post enough to make up for those who didn't. lol We spent half the day at out house and the other half at my parents.

Momma modeling her new house shoes.



Daddy calming a fussy baby



Better than a gift card, its accepted everywhere.  My boys and dil - and her mother feeding Harley. She celebrated his First Christmas with us.



Got a new purse for Christmas, oh yeah!



Harley got a walker ... big little toot for 6 mo. old!



Baby got a new bedroom



Crashed!

*


----------



## jwomack (Jun 16, 2009)

carryyourbooks said:


> the view outside my window this am.........green to first person who knows where i am.
> 
> 
> 
> and the temp last night.


You ain't in Katy


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Harbormaster said:


> Dam?


No. DAAAMMMMNNNNNNN.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

LDS said:


> Missouri


Lol



jwomack said:


> You ain't in Katy


good. .. It's in CO.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

carryyourbooks said:


> Lol
> 
> good. .. It's in CO.


Durango?


----------



## Rob The Rude (Nov 12, 2005)

Picked up my New Years Booze tonight!


----------



## chris8641 (Sep 29, 2009)

JMILLER6263 said:


> Soil Conservation Service Site Reservoir #5....this one is off 95


My grandmother, God rest her soul, had a bunch of those old insulators. I always thought they were cool. Thanks for sharing, brings back memories.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

9121SS said:


> Durango?


nope, but you got the right state first, so green has been served. we are in snow mountain ranch.


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

I haven't seen the other guesses, but I'm guessing inside... 



carryyourbooks said:


> the view outside my window this am.........green to first person who knows where i am.
> 
> 
> 
> and the temp last night.


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

Sent from the Pentagon via NSA reroute


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

Poodreaux!

Sent from the Pentagon via NSA reroute


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

Rob The Rude said:


> Picked up my New Years Booze tonight!


I have both of those bottles ready for New Year's Eve too!!


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

Too flat for Telluride, and you said "think cheap" as if there is anymore "cheap" skiing...I'm going to agree with 9121SS...Durango??


----------



## MB (Mar 6, 2006)

Jamie_Lee said:


> My very first hog last weekend!
> Two of my loves at lunch
> Though this was funny....


My wife ( the vegetarian ) thought this was very funny 

*MB*


----------



## Fish fur (Oct 11, 2012)

carryyourbooks said:


> the view outside my window this am.........green to first person who knows where i am.
> 
> 
> 
> and the temp last night.


Did you fly to vail or Denver and how was the driving in the snow, I'm headed to Breckinridge on tue and was wondering what kind of car or truck I should rent.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

carryyourbooks said:


> nope, but you got the right state first, so green has been served. we are in snow mountain ranch.


Thanks! :doowapsta:doowapsta


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

Fish fur said:


> Did you fly to vail or Denver and how was the driving in the snow, I'm headed to Breckinridge on tue and was wondering what kind of car or truck I should rent.


we drove all the way in and the roads were clear. however, we took off on an excursion today to colorado springs.

strangest thing happened. i checked the weather ahead of time and it was 55 in CO Springs. i dressed in shorts and a hoody. it was sun shine up all the way to the peak of pikes peak (14,110 ft). we got up there and about 15 minutes after we get off the train to take pics, it started snowing. it snowed the whole way down. the sun never come out. i don't know what the temp was at the peak, but it was freakin' cold in shorts......dumb me! we drove back thru denver to granby. it snowed the whole time. we cruised at about 35 mph the entire way. they had "icy roads" signs up all over, but we didn't see any. we traveled approx. 120 miles in a driving snow. we made it, but we took our time. they must use the same weatherman up here as in houston as there was no mention of a snow.

we did keep the truck in 4x4 just to stay safe.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

These are things I've seen online I thought 2coolers would enjoy.

The one of the cowgirls, because of the Cowboy thread .... the last picture for anyone from Ft. Worth. The M&O Subway. We were pulling into the parking lot to catch the subway for Momma to go shop for a dress to wear to my cousin's wedding when they announced President Kennedy had been shot.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Gosh Spirit,I didn't know the old Leonards M/O was around in '63.It always seemed so new and modern to us hicks that didn't make it to the big city very often.Can you imagine how good of a cowboy and cowgirk had to be to ride side saddle.What a stupid and dangerous rule that was.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

It was BRAND new then. It hadn't opened much before that. I remember the ribbon cutting. I was only 4 so I don't have clear memories though. It was the coolest thing not to have to park and walk!! lol

Over by where the man in white is standing were the White Only and Colored Only water fountains. Leonards created a stir when they removed them before the Civil Rights Bill was even passed. They were good men.

And riding side saddle isn't so hard till a spider falls on you and you scream bloody murder, spooking your horse, creating a runaway with no intention of stopping till she gets home. Then its a little hard when you just have your knee wrapped around the saddlehorn. Not that I would know.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Dang Steve that was a while back lol. I think that was $600 bucks worth of booze and the John Deere wagon but it was sure for a good cause.

Cool.

TH


----------

